# Sufficient settlement funds (as cash) to cover unemployment?



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I've a question popping up in my mind on whether I need to show funds in bank account while applying for State Sponsorship.

One of our pals in the forum told me that there are some States who require and some who dont.

Please help me and give me a clear idea about the same.

For example, kindly go through this and let me know how much *settlement funds (as cash)* does Queensland Government ask for us to show in our saving a/c?

Applicants seeking sponsorship from the Queensland Government for the Skilled Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) must:

meet the Australian Government's eligibility criteria for the Skilled Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) 
have an occupation on the Skilled Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) Eligible Skills List 
meet the requirements for the nominated occupation as detailed on the Skilled Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) Eligible Skills List 
have a current positive skills assessment for that occupation from the relevant assessing authority 
meet other nomination requirements detailed on the application form 
include a copy of a detailed CV 
include any other supporting documentation deemed relevant to the application 
be assessed by Skilled and Business Migration as being likely to provide a clear benefit to the Queensland economy 
have *sufficient settlement funds (as cash)* to cover potential long periods of unemployment 
complete and submit an application form.
Note: A positive skills assessment does not necessarily guarantee approval.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Nav

I wonder how do you categorised yourself in their skill sponsored eligble list??

cheers



navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> I've a question popping up in my mind on whether I need to show funds in bank account while applying for State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

Finally, I got a concrete information from the Queensland officials. The message is as follows:


Dear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your email.

Firstly I am not able to say when the Queensland State Migration Plan will be finalised. This is mainly due to the uncertainties that exist because of the federal election.

Regarding funds, we require evidence that applicants have liquid assets of at least $20,000 for the main applicant plus $7,000 for a spouse or partner plus $4,000 for the first child and $3,000 for each addition children. This basically means cash in the bank.

Regards
Principal Migration Consultant 
Skilled and Business Migration 
Department of Employment, Economic Development and Innovation 
City East, Brisbane, Qld 
________________________________________
From: [email protected] 
Sent: Monday, 2 August 2010 6:00 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Enquiry
Dear Sir / Madame,
Just want to know, when the SMP will be released exactly? 
And, are funds in a bank required to be shown by the candidate for getting the Sponsorship?
Will appreciate for your kind support and help.
Regards,
Navendum


----------

